# Betta and Bloodfin Tetra nipping



## seph2004

I have a Crowntail Betta and 4 bloodfin tetras amongst other fish there are also 5 zebra danios, 2 Sunburst Platys and 3 Snails. There is one bloodfin tetra that is the smallest of the bit and he keeps chasing my betta around the tank nipping at his fins. I scooped out the betta to prevent anymore nipping, but the other bloodfins do not touch the betta, but they are also much larger than this particular bloodfin. Here is the tank conditions:

10 Gallon tank, moderately planted (artificial plants), Nitrates around 5-10, Nitrites less than 0.5, aquarium salt added, temp is at 77 degrees with heater, small air pump for aeration with 3 air stones running 25%. General hardness is 180, Carbonate hardness is around 145-150. Not sure if all of that is needed, but I think it may be relevant. I imagine the betta's fins were nipped for roughly a 30-40 minutes. What is the timeframe in which the betta's fins will grow back? Should I isolate this problem tetra and see if the other tetras will nip at the betta?


----------



## emc7

I would isolate the betta. A larger school of tetras might keep their attention on each other, but you really don't have room for any more fish in that tank. I'm guessing that if you take out the nipping tetra, another one will start nipping.


----------



## seph2004

I don't plan on putting anymore fish in the tank. Maybe I will put the betta in a smaller setting with some more friendly fish. I have not had any issues with the zebra danios, they leave the betta alone. I think I have an omega male betta because the betta never attacks the nipping bloodfins, I think if the betta nipped them back it would turn ugly and the poor betta wouldn't survive against 4 bloodfins.

I have isolated the betta and I will probably put it in a smaller setting, I may put it on my dresser, possibly a 5 gallon tank with a small filter and such. Throw some zebra danios in there and leave it. The betta is too pretty to be nipped like that... It's fins luckily didn't get really bad, I pulled it out before it lost all of it's fins. Thanks for the post emc7.


----------



## emc7

People assume bettas are mean because they kill each other, but they are mild and slow moving compared to lots of other fish. Those long, colorful fins are irresistible to nippy fish. The betta usually gets the worst of it because they only attack other bettas. I think your plan is a good one. Best of luck. I'm sure his fins will grow right back.


----------

